# new 23 shoalwater cat



## pocboats (Sep 4, 2008)

here is a few pics of the new 23 cat, w/225ho top speed w/14 gals of fuel was 61.8 thats with 2 people. draft between 7 to 8 soft mud would get up in that, hard sand 10 to 11 in a turn. runs very skinny skinny skinny skinny.


----------



## pocboats (Sep 4, 2008)

pic r here


----------



## Capt. Dustin Lee (Jan 16, 2006)

Good looking rig. I would like to see some pics of the inside of the boat. Also how wide is it?

Capt. Dustin Lee
Fish'N Addiction Guide Service
www.TexasBigFish.com
www.MatagordaBayFishingGuide.com

Team Brown Lures, Hookset Marine, Kubala Kustom Rods, Midcoastproducts.com


----------



## thundertrout (Jun 22, 2006)

very good looking boat.looks on the water.


----------



## reelthreat (Jul 11, 2006)

I think i saw that boat out running on the 7th around dark near froggies. Was it? 

It is a sharp looking boat.


----------



## capt henry (Apr 15, 2005)

Capt. Dustin Lee said:


> Good looking rig. I would like to see some pics of the inside of the boat. Also how wide is it?
> 
> Capt. Dustin Lee
> Fish'N Addiction Guide Service
> ...


----------



## bogan (Mar 23, 2006)

Pocboats,

Can you post pics of the 201 Pheonix?


----------



## Capt. Dustin Lee (Jan 16, 2006)

capt henry said:


> Capt. Dustin Lee said:
> 
> 
> > Good looking rig. I would like to see some pics of the inside of the boat. Also how wide is it?
> ...


----------



## capt henry (Apr 15, 2005)

capt d
just give geno a call and set up a time
361-655-5118
you will like it

henry


----------



## elpescador073 (Jul 30, 2008)

Nice rig. Congrats!


----------



## goldwingtiny (May 4, 2005)

Was the boat porpoising with the motor trimmed out like y'all had it? Trim tabs? Cavatation plate? That is one good lookin' sled!!! Looks more like my 19 than the 21... 'cept for the bigger pontoon's.

TINY


----------



## capt henry (Apr 15, 2005)

goldwingtiny said:


> Was the boat porpoising with the motor trimmed out like y'all had it? Trim tabs? Cavatation plate? That is one good lookin' sled!!! Looks more like my 19 than the 21... 'cept for the bigger pontoon's.
> 
> TINY


no porpoising 
does have trim tabs but they were not used
henry


----------



## Neck-deep (Jun 27, 2007)

Nice boat. Did you have a hard time getting it off that sand?


----------



## jmack (Dec 7, 2006)

*Pheonix*



bogan said:


> Pocboats,
> 
> Can you post pics of the 201 Pheonix?


I would also like to see pics of the Pheonix !!


----------



## nwscc (Jul 24, 2006)

*23' Cat*

Rode on it Wednesday and all I can say is AWESOME! I run skinny all the time in my 21' Cat but this is probably as close to an air boat ride as you can get. As soon as I can sell my 21' I'm getting the 23'. Nothing wrong with my 21' I just need more room for customers to fish a little more comfortably. Anyone interested in my 21' call me 361-220-1751 have 120 hours on it. Very nice and clean


----------



## Bottom Finder (Dec 4, 2006)

Is the rubrail missing or is it white?


----------



## Fishcrane (Oct 5, 2004)

*Specs on Hull*

How tall are the gunnels and how much does it weigh?


----------



## DatDude (Oct 3, 2007)

Sick ride!


----------



## ESCB Factory (Apr 30, 2006)

Looks like she air's out nice.

Good top end numbers reflect that.


----------



## HTM (Dec 27, 2007)

*More Pics*

Can you send more pics of the top deck, hatches, wiring etc....



pocboats said:


> here is a few pics of the new 23 cat, w/225ho top speed w/14 gals of fuel was 61.8 thats with 2 people. draft between 7 to 8 soft mud would get up in that, hard sand 10 to 11 in a turn. runs very skinny skinny skinny skinny.


----------



## williamcr (Aug 8, 2006)

I rode in this boat on Thursday around 10:30 when the front was coming in. This boat is awesome. I have run Shoalwater boats for more then 10 years now and this is probably their best boat so far. The ride is great it turns well it just hard to tell you everything I like about this boat. From what I see is you don't need trim tabs.

Also I maybe sell my 25' Shoalwater with 225 Evinrude HO on the back. Selling to get the 23 cat.


----------



## grinderman (Jun 22, 2004)

Was in POC Sunday/Monday-think I saw this boat doing some test runs in Barroom Bay on Monday morning back in the shallow flats to the east of the main marked channel. Nice looking boat-based on where it shut down in that pocket, can get up in some shallow water.


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

does bigdog still run shoalwaters is that him?


----------



## capt henry (Apr 15, 2005)

thats Geno


----------



## Shallow Sport68 (Oct 14, 2008)

dbarham said:


> does bigdog still run shoalwaters is that him?


LOL!!!!!!THEY ARE TWINS!!...


----------



## Shallow Sport68 (Oct 14, 2008)

pocboats said:


> here is a few pics of the new 23 cat, w/225ho top speed w/14 gals of fuel was 61.8 thats with 2 people. draft between 7 to 8 soft mud would get up in that, hard sand 10 to 11 in a turn. runs very skinny skinny skinny skinny.


So then it will do 49mph?...w/ full tank and two more guys plus gear.


----------



## williamcr (Aug 8, 2006)

Shallow Sport68 said:


> So then it will do 49mph?...w/ full tank and two more guys plus gear.


I dont know. When we took it out last week we had 3 guys 1/2 tank of fuel with no gear and into the wind we were running 53mph. and I am not sure if Gean had it WOT are not.


----------



## snapdragrowb (Oct 30, 2008)

dbarham said:


> does bigdog still run shoalwaters is that him?


LOL!


----------



## snapdragrowb (Oct 30, 2008)

Shallow Sport68 said:


> So then it will do 49mph?...w/ full tank and two more guys plus gear.


They will hang twin 250 's on it by the time it's said and done to make sure it goes 60. It looks sharp, just like that Stingaree boat.


----------



## williamcr (Aug 8, 2006)

snapdragrowb said:


> They will hang twin 250 's on it by the time it's said and done to make sure it goes 60. It looks sharp, just like that Stingaree boat.


I dont know. I think the boat will make 60mph.


----------



## Shallow Sport68 (Oct 14, 2008)

I rode in my freinds new 19 cat this weekend w/115e-tec and the thing takes on water like a coffee can full of holes i mean everytime we stopped it would take on water over the back while we were just sitting there! three men and one cooler (that was up front) and a full tank of fuel.IMHO i don't think this boat was thought out well? went from papper to the mold no R&D.


----------



## WestBay (Sep 1, 2007)

Shallow Sport68 said:


> I rode in my freinds new 19 cat this weekend w/115e-tec and the thing takes on water like a coffee can full of holes i mean everytime we stopped it would take on water over the back while we were just sitting there! three men and one cooler (that was up front) and a full tank of fuel.IMHO i don't think this boat was thought out well? went from papper to the mold no R&D.


I have the exact same boat and have not had that problem while fishing 3 people. Is your friend's cat one of the first few made?


----------



## Shallow Sport68 (Oct 14, 2008)

Yes it is.


----------



## WestBay (Sep 1, 2007)

I noticed some water on the cat I took a test ride on which I was told was the first one made. They made a modification by the time I purchased mine.


----------



## snapdragrowb (Oct 30, 2008)

Shallow Sport68 said:


> Yes it is.


should have got one of them beavertails, see. No wood, no rot and no buck-board when you're busting arse half cocked across bay


----------



## Shallow Sport68 (Oct 14, 2008)

snapdragrowb said:


> should have got one of them beavertails, see. No wood, no rot and no buck-board when you're busting arse half cocked across bay


Yup! Beavertails will get you in and out of those gunts too.maybe Shoalwater needs to rethink that boat.


----------



## goldwingtiny (May 4, 2005)

I've got the 19 cat with a 115 and the only time it takes on water is when you have all three people standing at the back of the boat and all on the same side. I haven't been on this new 23 yet but, I don't think this will be an issue.


TINY


----------



## williamcr (Aug 8, 2006)

goldwingtiny said:


> I've got the 19 cat with a 115 and the only time it takes on water is when you have all three people standing at the back of the boat and all on the same side. I haven't been on this new 23 yet but, I don't think this will be an issue.
> 
> TINY


Three of us did stand in the back on one side and some did come in but not much. This was on the new 23.


----------



## snapdragrowb (Oct 30, 2008)

goldwingtiny said:


> I've got the 19 cat with a 115 and the only time it takes on water is when you have all three people standing at the back of the boat and all on the same side. I haven't been on this new 23 yet but, I don't think this will be an issue.
> 
> TINY


Judging by your handle, I don't think you shop in the junior section. Therefore, I am calling bs. That boat has water coming over it non-stop, don't care if you're by yourself. However, they're fun to drive and run skinny. Just don't plan on having any skeg left when you get back to the dock. My buddy has one and it is an amazingly smooth ride for a flats toird. Power-Pole down.


----------



## goldwingtiny (May 4, 2005)

snapdragrowb said:


> Judging by your handle, I don't think you shop in the junior section. Therefore, I am calling bs. That boat has water coming over it non-stop, don't care if you're by yourself. However, they're fun to drive and run skinny. Just don't plan on having any skeg left when you get back to the dock. My buddy has one and it is an amazingly smooth ride for a flats toird. Power-Pole down.


Runs skinny? Yep... Real skinny! Amazingly smooth?... Well, let's just say not bad for a 19'er and NO chop. Water coming over it non-stop? Yeah.... when anchored and in a boat wake or 1 1/2' or higher chop. All this is not on my buddy's boat, it's on my boat.

What's a "toird?"

TINY


----------



## Devans87 (Sep 5, 2007)

snapdragrowb said:


> should have got one of them beavertails, see. No wood, no rot and no buck-board when you're busting arse half cocked across bay


What?! Comparing two completely different boats. If I am not mistakin shoalwater is all composite now days anyhow...


----------



## williamcr (Aug 8, 2006)

I have not driven the 19' but from the sound of things I might need to. I have spent several 100 miles in the 20' and only one ride in the new 23' (which will change) and both I found to be great boats. The 19' looks to be a good boat but have never been in one. I do have a next door neighbor that has a 19' Explorer and if two people stand on the same side anything in the back will be floating. I have not seen this happen on any Shoalwater's yet but I am sure it could.


----------



## scubaru (Mar 28, 2005)

How well does the 23' handle big slop?


----------



## williamcr (Aug 8, 2006)

scubaru said:


> How well does the 23' handle big slop?


It handles chop better then I have ever seen a 23' boat do. It does as good as my 25' Legacy.


----------



## Shallow Sport68 (Oct 14, 2008)

williamcr said:


> I have not driven the 19' but from the sound of things I might need to. I have spent several 100 miles in the 20' and only one ride in the new 23' (which will change) and both I found to be great boats. The 19' looks to be a good boat but have never been in one. I do have a next door neighbor that has a 19' Explorer and if two people stand on the same side anything in the back will be floating. I have not seen this happen on any Shoalwater's yet but I am sure it could.


The 19 will take on water without anyone on it,seems like it sits too low in the rear.


----------



## Levi (Mar 6, 2006)

scubaru said:


> How well does the 23' handle big slop?


Probably as good as a "FLATS" boat will, it wont be no deep v ride but this boat will handle most bay chop within reason!!!!..........


----------



## TKoenig (Apr 8, 2007)

every boat has their flaws... thats why there is more than one design... find one that fits your style and liking and dont flame the ones that arent...


----------



## goldwingtiny (May 4, 2005)

Shallow Sport68 said:


> The 19 will take on water without anyone on it,seems like it sits too low in the rear.


Under what conditions is this happening? I have an115 Etec on mine and unless the water has been disturbed for some reason or another, this just is not happening.


----------



## WestBay (Sep 1, 2007)

goldwingtiny said:


> Under what conditions is this happening? I have an115 Etec on mine and unless the water has been disturbed for some reason or another, this just is not happening.


same here


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

nice boat!!!!


----------



## Captain Kyle (Oct 1, 2008)

Really sweet looking boat! How does it handle the chop compared to a v hull?


----------



## Horns23 (Jul 24, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Shallow Sport68*  
_The 19 will take on water without anyone on it,seems like it sits too low in the rear._

_Nice bash from a SS owner. Why is it that someone has to put down someone or something to make them look better. I have the 150 on my 19 and it hasn't sunk at the dock waiting on me to load up yet. There have been very few times that water has come over the backside and this was with the Power Pole down in some rough stuff. If you haven't noticed it has no sides._


----------



## snapdragrowb (Oct 30, 2008)

Horns23 said:


> Originally Posted by *Shallow Sport68*
> _The 19 will take on water without anyone on it,seems like it sits too low in the rear._
> 
> _Nice bash from a SS owner. Why is it that someone has to put down someone or something to make them look better. I have the 150 on my 19 and it hasn't sunk at the dock waiting on me to load up yet. There have been very few times that water has come over the backside and this was with the Power Pole down in some rough stuff. If you haven't noticed it has no sides._


Who owns a challowsport mane? Roll call!


----------



## williamcr (Aug 8, 2006)

Captain Kyle said:


> Really sweet looking boat! How does it handle the chop compared to a v hull?


We ran it in 1.5 to 2 footers and it did very well. I think it was as smooth as my 25 Shoalwater but a lot faster.


----------



## Shallow Sport68 (Oct 14, 2008)

snapdragrowb said:


> Who owns a challowsport mane? Roll call!


Jour mom mane.....


----------



## snapdragrowb (Oct 30, 2008)

Think a 150 will push this good enough? Maybe a pro xs?


----------



## capt henry (Apr 15, 2005)

snapdragrowb said:


> Think a 150 will push this good enough? Maybe a pro xs?


i am putting a e-tec 200 HO on mine

henry


----------



## airboat2314 (Jul 24, 2008)

*23 cat $$$$*

what kind of price tag will she be sporting nicly rigged


----------



## capt henry (Apr 15, 2005)

airboat2314 said:


> what kind of price tag will she be sporting nicly rigged


39k+
henry


----------



## Team FlatnSassy (Mar 26, 2009)

Anyway it can be set with flush hatches?


----------

